# (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Juli



> *(VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen​*Da wir gute Kontakte in viele Landesverbände haben, wie auch in die beiden Alt-BV und den neuen - erfährt man immer wieder Neues.
> 
> Was wir intern dann genauso diskutieren wie die Anfragen, die uns bezüglich des neuen Verbandes und Verbandspolitik allgemein erreichen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Laut einem anderen Forum wurden vom DAFV die Anträge  bei der CIPS gestellt/ eingereicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Dann wäre interessant auf welcher Grundlage...

Ohne entsprechende Haushaltsplanung ob dafür Kohle da ist und ohne vorherige Klärung, ob solche Wettfischen (national oder international) überhaupt vom (VDSF)DAFV gewünscht, geduldet, unterstützt und/oder wie bisher vom DAV nun auch vom (VDSF)DAFV finanziert bzw. finanziell unterstützt werden - kann ich kaum glauben, wir werden sehen, das wird noch interessant werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Eine weitere Frage die jetzt noch "nachkam":
Wie das denn nun mit den 2 Geschäftsstellen sei, die für 8 Jahre festgeschrieben wären, wenn man sowenig Geld hat??

Nach unseren Informationen ließ Frau Dr. schon Juristen prüfen, ob man den Verschmelzungsvertrag diesbezüglich außer Kraft setzen könne, ohne in juristische Schwierigkeiten zu kommen.

Eine ihrer ersten Amtshandlungen wäre damit dann das kippen des jahrelang verhandelten Verschmelzungsvertrages - finanziell sinnvoll. 

In der Außendarstellung aber katastrophal, wenn man sich im neuen Verband nicht mal auf Verträge verlassen könnte..


----------



## Brotfisch (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Soweit ich weiß war der VDSF auch Mitglied der CIPS, zumindest aber mittelbar über ICSF. 
Die Frage der zwei Geschäftsstellen: Hier wurde die Doppellösung gewählt, um bei den bestehenden Arbeitsverträgen nicht nur Bestandsschutz, sondern auch Veränderungsschutz hinsichtlich des Arbeitsortes zu gewähren. Das ist zumindest ein sehr sozialer Aspekt des Verschmelzungsvertrages. Auf der anderen Seite sind zwei Geschäftsstellen für die Wahrnehmung der satzungsmäßigen Aufgaben weder erforderlich, noch wirklich sinnvoll und effektiv. Auf jeden Fall wird man bei der Betrachtung in finanzieller Hinsicht unterscheiden müssen hinsichtlich den Objektkosten (Miete etc.) und den Personalkosten. Bei den Personalkosten ist zumindest "durchzurechnen" ob der Personalbedarf an fest angestellten Kräften aus beiden Verbänden dem Arbeitsvolumen der Geschäftsstelle, aber auch der Finanzlage des DAFV gerecht wird. 

Unabhängig davon halte ich es für eine Übergangszeit für angemessen, das vor der Fusion vorhandene Personal auch nach der Fusion weiterzubeschäftigen, weil ja Beendigungen von Arbeitsverhältnissen in der Praxis ja auch nicht unerhebliche Kosten auslösen (können). Ob acht Jahre Bestands- und Veränderungsschutz, wie sie der V-Vertrag vorsieht, nicht etwas "überdimensioniert" sind, steht dahin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Bei der CIPS-Mitgliedschaft geht's ja nicht ums Casting, sondern um die Fortsetzung der Wettkämpfe (international, Süß/Salzwasser), die auch bisher ja entsprechend vom DAV bezuschusst bzw. bezahlt wurden, und wo der jetzt erloschene DAV Mitglied war und eben nicht der VDSF .

Nicht umsonst schrieb ja der Notar, dass Mitgliedschaften wie in CIPS oder EAF mit diesem Verschmelzungsvertrag NICHT gesichert wären - und die Kündigung 2014 bei der EAF ist ja schon beschlossen, obwohl das dem DAV angeblich mal so existentiell wichtig war.

Alleine die Mitgliedschaft CIPS fürs Süßwasser und Meeresangeln kostet meines Wissens schon über 30.000 Euro? Dass das die Alt-VDSFler mitmachen UND bezahlen fürs Wettangeln, kann ich mir halt nicht vorstellen - Casting ist ja der Wettkampf der Angler laut Klamet und Frau Dr..

Bei den Geschäftsstellen ist die Frage, auf welcher Grundlage welche Geschäftsstelle jetzt gerade welche Arbeiten macht, welche Gelder anweist etc... Denn weder gibt's meines Wissens oder nach Wissen der LV nen Haushaltsplan 2013 für den DAFV, noch ne Geschäftsordnung (außer die alte des VDSF mit 1/4 Liquidität) noch ne Absprache über Aufgabenverteilung/Verantwortung zwischen den beiden Geschäftsstellen.

Das mit dem Personal etc. ist doch außerdem für Angler - ausser dass sie das bezahlen müssen - eh nicht relevant.

Da wird ja eh nix für Angler gemacht..

Und wenn man den Vertrag kippt - hab ich ja schon geschrieben - mag das finanziell sinnvoll sein - unwidersprochen!!

In der Außenwirkung ist es aber katastrophal, wenn der neue Verband damit beweist, dass man sich bei ihm nicht mal auf jahrelang verhandelte Verträge verlassen kann - oder die zu blöde waren, die finanziellen Fallstricke in über 3 Jahren Verhandlungen zu erkennen.


----------



## Brotfisch (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Ja, bezüglich CIPS ist es richtig, dass sich der VDSF an den (internationalen) Wettangelveranstaltungen nicht beteiligt hat. Danke für die Klarstellung.
Das Problem, dass die Rechtsnachfolge des DAV nicht (genügend) geregelt war, ist ja seit geraumer Zeit bekannt und mehrfach darauf hingewiesen worden.
Somit besteht eigentlich für eine Teilnahme von Seiten des DAFV an Wettangelveranstaltungen der CIPS keine Grundlage. Und damit auch nicht für die Zahlungen.

Das ist die formale Betrachtung. Verbandspolitisch ist es natürlich denkbar, dass eine Vereinbarung über die "Übernahme" der Mitgliedschaft des DAV durch den DAFV mit CIPS geschlossen wurde. Und möglicherweise hat man sich auch darauf geeinigt, dass der DAFV sich an den CIPS-Veranstaltungen beteiligt. Das wäre jedoch gegenüber der bisherigen VDSF-Position eine gravierende Änderung, die der Gremienbefassung und -zustimmung bedurft hätte. Zumal dadurch auch der Status als anerkannter Naturschutzverband gefährdet werden könnte.

Es zeigt sich also auch im praktischen Leben, dass die Vorbereitung des Zusammenschlusses nicht nur auf der schmalsten Spur der notwendigen Rechtsdokumente gefahren ist, sondern auch handwerklich höchst schlecht vorbereitet wurde.

Die Aufhebung des Verschmelzungsvertrages halte ich für rechtlich zumindest bedenklich. Sie wäre auf jeden Fall nach so kurzer Zeit ein weiterer Beweis für die schlechte Fusionsvorbereitung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



> Das Problem, dass die Rechtsnachfolge des DAV nicht (genügend) geregelt war, ist ja seit geraumer Zeit bekannt und mehrfach darauf hingewiesen worden.
> Somit besteht eigentlich für eine Teilnahme von Seiten des DAFV an Wettangelveranstaltungen der CIPS keine Grundlage. Und damit auch nicht für die Zahlungen.



Nu hastes (lange genug gebraucht als Juristendoktor;-))



> Zumal dadurch auch der Status als anerkannter Naturschutzverband gefährdet werden könnte.


u.a, da gibt's ja aber noch weitere Punkte.......



> Das wäre jedoch gegenüber der bisherigen VDSF-Position eine gravierende Änderung, die der Gremienbefassung und -zustimmung bedurft hätte.


Oder - spekulativ - einen (guten) Grund für eine *außerordentliche* Kündigung für kündigungswillige LV darstellen könnte (die noch nicht gekündigt haben und dennoch nicht bis Ende 2014 zahlen wollen). 
Da der (VDSF)DAFV eben Rechtsnachfolger des VDSF und nicht des DAV ist und ohne Beschluss keine so gravierenden Änderungen vornehmen dürfte..



> Es zeigt sich also auch im praktischen Leben, dass die Vorbereitung des Zusammenschlusses nicht nur auf der schmalsten Spur der notwendigen Rechtsdokumente gefahren ist, sondern auch handwerklich höchst schlecht vorbereitet wurde.


Habe meines Wissens nie was anderes behauptet......



> Die Aufhebung des Verschmelzungsvertrages halte ich für rechtlich zumindest bedenklich.


Soll da wohl nur um die Punkte doppelte Geschäftsstellen/Personal gehen (was es nich besser macht und einmal mehr zeigen würde, dass die es nicht können).



> Sie wäre auf jeden Fall nach so kurzer Zeit ein weiterer Beweis für die schlechte Fusionsvorbereitung.


Kommts wirklich auf einen Beweis mehr oder weniger noch an??????


----------



## Honeyball (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Aufhebung des Verschmelzungsvertrages halte ich für rechtlich zumindest bedenklich. Sie wäre auf jeden Fall nach so kurzer Zeit ein weiterer Beweis für die schlechte Fusionsvorbereitung.



Auch, wenn es dessen niemals bedurft hätte, wie wir seit Monaten ja an massig anderen Beispielen belegen konnten.

Aber wie man jetzt sieht, haben wir es nicht nur mit einer absolut ungenügenden Fusionsvorbereitung zu tun gehabt, sondern auch noch mit einer mindestens ebenso miserablen Fusionsnachbereitung. 
...und es wäre doch so einfach gewesen, wenn man nur mit offenen Karten spielen könnte#d#d#d


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ob acht Jahre Bestands- und Veränderungsschutz, wie sie der V-Vertrag vorsieht, nicht etwas "überdimensioniert" sind, steht dahin.



Hier spielen wohl weder betriebswirtschaftliche, noch soziale Aspekte eine Rolle. Es ging schlicht und einfach darum, größeren Streit zu vermeiden. Was hätten die sich zerrissen, um eine Auswahl derer zu treffen, die weiterbeschäftigt werden sollen.
Nun ist das nicht mehr Sache der Fusionsverhandlung, sondern eines Präsidiums. Und selbstverständlich werden die Mittel und Wege finden, das Personal zu reduzieren. 

Scheinheilig, tarnen, tricksen, täuschen. Wie man es halt kennt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Gestern haben sich nach noch unbestätigter, aber glaubhafter Meldung, Frau Dr. und Herr Freudenberg, GF des Ex-DAV, in Berlin getroffen. 
Aber scheinbar ohne die Leute aus der Offenbacher Geschäftsstelle des VDSF ...

Irgendwas läuft also..

Ob das zur Beantwortung der offenen Fragen führt (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265888) - und in wie weit da dann öffentlich berichtet und informiert wird oder es wie bisher in beiden Altverbänden dann auch im (VDSF)DAFV in Hinterzimmern weitergeht - das wird sich dann zeigen..


----------



## pro-release (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Eine offene Frage wäre zb. auch warum  Herrn Freudenberg immer noch ein Geschäftswagen finanziert wird, wie auch beim ehemaligen Präsidenten Markstein. Durch Wegfall des DAV ist der Herr Freudenberg meines Wissens auch nur noch ein normaler Angestellter, kein Geschäftsführer mehr. Keinem Angestellten, Präsidenten oder Referenten des VDSF kam diese Gunst zugute. Warum also noch bei ihm?

Ebenso wurde Frau Kiera als Justitiarin im VDSF nun auch für den DAFV gewählt. Der DAV hat einen Justitiar angestellt (mit einem nicht unerheblichen Monatsgehalt), mit dem in der Geschäftsstelle in Berlin nach wie vor zusammengearbeitet wird. Warum, wenn Frau Kiera gewählt ist und sie diese Arbeiten ehrenamtlich ausführt?

Was ist denn nun mit den Sparplänen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Danke.

Sind interessante weitere Fragen..

Aber dass die das mit den Finanzen nicht können und vor allem nicht offenlegen, ist ja nun nix Neues...

Ebenso interessant, warum scheinbar die alten Herren wie Mohnert, Markstein etc. von ihren Dachverbandsposten in Berlin und Europa (DFV z. B., EAF, EAA etc.) nicht zurückgetreten sind und Platz machen für evtl. Nachfolger aus dem (VDSF)DAFV???

Und warum das neue Präsidium des (VDSF)DAFV das alles unkommentiert laufen lässt, obwohl schon z.B. näxte Woche Fischereitag des DFV in Ulm ist (Wo Frau Dr. UND P. Mohnert je eine Abschlussrede halten werden - eine(r) scheint nicht zu reichen ;-)))..).


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



pro-release schrieb:


> Eine offene Frage wäre zb. auch warum Herrn Freudenberg immer noch ein Geschäftswagen finanziert wird, wie auch beim ehemaligen Präsidenten Markstein. Durch Wegfall des DAV ist der Herr Freudenberg meines Wissens auch nur noch ein normaler Angestellter, kein Geschäftsführer mehr. Keinem Angestellten, Präsidenten oder Referenten des VDSF kam diese Gunst zugute. Warum also noch bei ihm?


 
Das ist ein ganz kompliziertes Feld. Wenn der Dienstwagen im Arbeitsvertrag festgeschrieben steht oder z.B. an eine Tarifgruppe gebunden ist, bleibt dieses Anrecht unabhängig von der aktuell ausgeführten Tätigkeit bestehen.

Ich habe z.B. einen Mitarbeiter, der im Gegensatz zu mir mit einem Audi Q7 als Firmenwagen durch die Gegend fährt. Grund: Er hat früher mal bei einer anderen Firma gearbeitet, die von meiner übernommen wurde. Alle in seinem ursprünglichen Arbeitsvertrag festgeschriebenen Privilegien sind unantastbar. Ihm würde der Q7 auch weiter zustehen, wenn er als Pförtner eingesetzt würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Nach neuesten Infos bezüglich Aufnahme in CIPS sieht der (VDSF)DAFV das wohl so, dass der DAFV identisch mit dem VDSF sei und Rechtsnachfolger des DAV.

Und es daher keine neuen Antrag brauchen würde, sondern eine Weiterführung der Mitgliedschaften zur Teilnahme an internationalen Wettangeln dann möglich wäre und das in Gesprächen mit der CIPS wohl schon weitgehend gesichert wäre (auch da gibt's aber unterschiedliche Aussagen).

Im Gegensatz zu Äußerungen vor der Fusion verschiedener Funktionäre gerade aus DAV-Reihen, die einen neuen Antrag damals noch für notwendig hielten. 

Und im Gegensatz zu manchen Funktionären und Juristen, die nach wie vor einen Neuantrag für notwendig halten - auch das wird noch interessant werden.

Das wird auf jeden Fall die Wettangelgegner in den alten VDSF-Verbänden sicher freuen, dass sie mit dem neuen Verband dann auch Wettfischen finanzieren und unterstützen dürfen - zumindest über Zahlung der Beiträge an die CIPS (diese Mitgliedschaft ist ja nur notwendig, wenn man an internationalen Wettkämpfen teilnehmen will, sonst wäre die Kohle dazu noch umsonst bezahlt).

Ob das die VDSFler das alles so vor Abstimmung wussten oder ihnen das erklärt wurde, als sie der (Kon)Fusion zustimmten???

Wenn das der (VDSF)DAFV so durchkriegen würde gegen die Mehrheit im VDSF, hätten sie das erste Mal meinen Respekt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Es gibt ja Leute, die das z. B. auch so sehen, auch wenn DAFV (juristisch) Rechtsnachfolger des DAV ist....


Der entsprechende §20 UmwG lautet:



> (1) Die Eintragung der Verschmelzung in das Register des Sitzes des übernehmenden Rechtsträgers hat folgende Wirkungen:
> Das Vermögen der übertragenden Rechtsträger geht einschließlich der Verbindlichkeiten auf den übernehmenden Rechtsträger über.
> Die übertragenden Rechtsträger erlöschen. Einer besonderen Löschung bedarf es nicht.


 

Steuerrechtlich stellt eine kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft einen Vermögensanteil dar.

Wenn also Mitgliedsbeiträge für 2013 vorher vom DAV bezahlt worden sind, geht die Mitgliedschaft für 2013 auf den DAFV über. 

*Danach * (2014 ff) jedoch ist eine Folgemitgliedschaft abhängig von den satzungsmäßigen Regelungen.




Nach wie vor also nix als Fragen.

Ohne dass vom neuen Präsidium auch nur ansatzweise LV, organisierte Angelfischer oder gar die Öffentlichkeit informiert wird, ob und wie das (und mit welchen finanziellen und rechtlichen Risiken) realisiert werden soll...


----------



## Blauzahn (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Ist zwar nicht immer der Fall
aber hier


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach wie vor also nix als Fragen.
> 
> Ohne dass vom neuen Präsidium auch nur ansatzweise LV, organisierte Angelfischer oder gar die Öffentlichkeit informiert wird .....



bin ich voll bei dir und kann dir versichern, dass, wenn diesbezüglich nicht bald etwas Greifbares / Verwertbares kommt, ein paar Leute weitere unangenehme Fragen stellen werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Ich bin ja auch nicht immer (voll) bei Dir - passt scho ;-)))).

Wenn die das aber mit dem internationalen Wettangeln/CIPS durchkriegen gegen die alten VDSF-Hardliner, dann gilt auch selbstverständlich das von mir (wohl in dann auch Deinem Sinne):


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das der (VDSF)DAFV so durchkriegen würde gegen die Mehrheit im VDSF, hätten sie das erste Mal meinen Respekt


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn der Dienstwagen im Arbeitsvertrag festgeschrieben steht


 
Änderungskündigung = Thema durch! Die scheinbar desolate finanzielle Situation lässt das locker zu. Wenn man denn sparen will .


----------



## Sharpo (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Änderungskündigung = Thema durch! Die scheinbar desolate finanzielle Situation lässt das locker zu. Wenn man denn sparen will .




Wenn immer alles so einfach wäre...
wie es hier immer geschrieben wird.

Der Herr war kein popliger Angestellter sondern Geschäftsführer, somit kein Arbeitnehmer und somit gellten für ihn diverse Gesetze nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn immer alles so einfach wäre...
> wie es hier immer geschrieben wird.
> 
> Der Herr war kein popliger Angestellter sondern Geschäftsführer, somit kein Arbeitnehmer und somit gellten für ihn diverse Gesetze nicht.


 
Angestellter Geschäftsführer Verband/ Verein wenn nicht in der Satzung verankert = in der Regel Arbeitnehmer.

Und das Wort "war" in Deiner Aussage ist auch nicht unbedeutend...


----------



## Blauzahn (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Cooles Wort (im Zitat hervorgehoben)



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> *Änderungskündigung* = Thema durch! Die scheinbar desolate finanzielle Situation lässt das locker zu. Wenn man denn sparen will .



Man möge sich erinnern...



			
				Verschmelzungsvertrag schrieb:
			
		

> §5
> Der VDSF und der DAV haben Arbeitnehmer. Änderungen mitbestimmungsrechtlicher oder
> tarifrechtlicher Art ergeben sich nicht. Es gelten § 613 a) BGB und § 324 UmwG. Bestehende
> Arbeitsverhältnisse werden vom übernehmenden Verein *unverändert* fortgeführt.
> Ein Betriebsrat besteht  weder beim VDSF noch beim DAV.



Auch eine Änderungskündigung hebelt so schnell kein Vertragswerk aus
und das ist auch gut so.

Ob das nun in diesem Falle zielführend ist und Freudenberg "immernoch" mit nem Dienstwagen rumfährt (woher pro-release das auch immer wissen mag) sei dahingestellt....

Im (ehem.)VDSF wird man sicher auch nicht mit nem Tretroller durch die Gegend gurken...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Änderungskündigung = Thema durch! Die scheinbar desolate finanzielle Situation lässt das locker zu. Wenn man denn sparen will .



Klar kann man versuchen, das durchzuziehen, aber interessant wird es, wenn der ehemalige Geschäftsführer mit der Änderungskündigung vor's Arbeitsgericht zieht. Dann heißt es für den Verband: Hosen runter!

Und ggf. würde dann die tatsächliche Situation transparent. Ob das im Sinne einiger Beteiligter ist? |kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Auch eine Änderungskündigung hebelt so schnell kein Vertragswerk aus
> und das ist auch gut so.


 
Hallo Welt, das ist bloß ein Stück Papier...! Eine Änderungskündigung ist auch so möglich. Ist aber egal, da die eh machen was sie wollen und wir Angler für unsere Kohle sowieso am wenigsten bekommen...

Der Fuhrpark würde mich aber auch mal interessieren! Ich stelle mir das so vor: 2 Geschäftsstellen mit 18 Garagen und 24 Oberklasse Fahrzeuge....:q


----------



## Blauzahn (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Der Fuhrpark würde mich aber auch mal interessieren! Ich stelle mir das so vor: 2 Geschäftsstellen mit 18 Garagen und 24 Oberklasse Fahrzeuge....:q




Also Markstein fuhr/fährt? nen Dacia Duster...
also nicht sooo ganz Oberklasse |kopfkrat

Aber wir schweifen ab und auf Fragen (ob nun die vom AB oder Anderer) werden ab Rechtskraft des DAFV nun langsam Antworten erwartet.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Im Grunde kannst du den Job als Geschäftführer sofort los sein.
"Anteileigner", Vorstand müssen sich nur einig sein. Man muss keine Kündigungsfristen einhalten.
Ein GF ist rein rechtlich gesehen KEIN Arbeitnehmer. Einem GF ist z.b. der Weg zum Arbeitsgericht verwehrt. Er muss zum Zivilgericht.

("Der gesetzliche Vertreter einer juristischen Person kann als deren Organ nicht zugleich Arbeitnehmer sein. " Q:http://www.ra-pietzuch.de/blog/koennen-gmbh-geschaeftsfuehrer-arbeitnehmer-sein.html)

Im Grunde regelt aber sehr vieles der persönliche "Arbeitsvertrag".
Und da kann auch ein "Bestandsschutz" enthalten sein. Heisst, nach Kündigung 1 Jahr Firmenwagen etc.

Aber wie Blauzahn schon schrieb. Wo steht fest das dieser Herr kein GF mehr ist? Der Fussionvertrag sagt was anderes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



			
				Blauzahn schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wir schweifen ab und auf Fragen (ob nun die vom AB oder Anderer) werden ab Rechtskraft des DAFV nun langsam Antworten erwartet.


Danke ;-))



> woher pro-release das auch immer wissen mag


Leasingraten stehen in den alten DAV-Bilanzen...


----------



## Sharpo (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Leasingraten?

Bissl dünn oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Ich habs ja auch nicht behauptet ;.)


----------



## Sharpo (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habs ja auch nicht behauptet ;.)




Zum Glück. 

Es ist nicht OK einzelnen "Angestellten" nun deren Gehälter zu neiden. Umsonst macht keiner den Job als GF. Und das daran auch eine gewisse Bezahlung gekoppelt ist sollte jedem klar.
Dienstwagen sind nicht unüblich und oftmals bestandteil des Gehalts.
Das er nun Ex sein soll, habe ich derzeit nirgends gefunden.
Ich kann aber auch etwas überlesen haben.

Und wie Blauzahn auch schrieb, ist dies im Fusionsvertrag festgeschrieben. Ob nun der GF unter dieser Regelung fällt ist mir unbekannt. Er ist ja kein Arbeitnehmer rein rechtlich gesehen. Gibt zwar gewisse Ausnahmen...

Nen bissl runter kommen täte mittlerweile allen gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



> Umsonst macht keiner den Job als GF.


Umsonst vielleicht schon, sicher aber nicht kostenlos ;-))) 
(Der Schwabe unterscheidet da ;-))) 

Abgesehen von der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, hatte ich bei Herrn Freudenberg bisher auch einen professionellen Eindruck seiner Arbeit..

Und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit war bisher bei allen BV und LV eh unter aller Sau.

Das wurde auch klar in der Umfrage des Fischereiverbandes NRW; den die auf der Jagd und Hund in Dortmund durchführten.

Nur 42% der Antworter fühlten sich ausreichend informiert..
Öffentlichkeitsarbeit hielten nur 21% für ausreichend...
Die Vertretung in der Politik nur 13%....


Das eigentliche Problem sind ja aber auch nicht die Angestellten, sondern  die "Ehrenamtler", die nicht fähig waren, in über 3 Jahren Verhandlungen einen von allen auch inhaltlich getragenen und vernünftig durchfinanzierten Verschmelzungsvertrag für eine Fusion ohne Zeitdruck, auf Augenhöhe und mit einer klaren Richtung hinzukriegen, sondern die nur versuchten sich gegenseitig auszubooten und ihre Pöstchen zu retten (von  einzelnen Ausnahmen abgesehen)...

Kein Wunder, dass das jetzt nach der Fusion genauso weiterzugehen scheint und nur immer mehr Fragen kommen, statt endlich vernünftiger Antworten, Diskussion und Mitnahme..

Immerhin scheinen die aus den alten DAV-Truppen stammenden Leute es hingekriegt zu haben, dass im Süß- wie im Salzwasser weiterhin internationale Wettkämpfe auch vom neuen Verband durchgeführt werden  und die dazu notwendigen Qualis/Sichtungen in Deutschland, indem sie die Weiterführung der CIPS-Mitgliedschaft schlicht einfach umzusetzen scheinen ;-))..

Da tun die mal was konkret für Angler, statt wieder eine Gruppe auszuschließen...



Auch wenn das ja noch nicht abgesprochen geschweige denn abgestimmt sein kann, da sich das Präsidium mit Frau Dr. ja erst am 29.06. trifft, um das weitere Vorgehen zu beraten. 
Und ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass da z. B. ein Klamet ("Casting ist der Wettkampf der Angler") oder Pieper ("ich trete zurück bei weiteren Wettangeln") als ausgewiesene Wettangelgegner zustimmen oder das gar noch mitfinanzieren sollen/wollen, nachdem das im Alt-VDSF jahrzehntelang geächtet wurde...


Man wird das alles sehen, die Ex-DAVler schaffen ja nun erst mal Fakten - gut so ;-)


----------



## pro-release (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Cooles Wort (im Zitat hervorgehoben)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nehm diese Antwort mal stellvertretend.

Möchte keinem das Gehalt oder sonstwas neiden, schon gar nicht die Regelung mit den 8 Jahren im Verschmelzungsvertrag. Finde das wichtig und gut. Dennoch finde ich es doch erwähneswert das dem ehemaligen GF des DAV der Leasingvertrag seines Audis nun scheinbar auch vom DAFV übernommen wird. 

Wie gesagt, Muldenfischer, beim VDSF gibts und gabs soetwas nicht.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Die Sache mit der CIPS doch wohl eher aus Eigeninteresse.



An der Situation "Wettkampfangeln" in Deutschland wird sich  nichts ändern.


----------



## Blauzahn (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



pro-release schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Muldenfischer, beim VDSF gibts und gabs soetwas nicht.



Beim VDSF oder der VDSF GmbH ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

GmbH?
Gute und nach wie vor unbeantwortete Frage - auch warum kurz vor der (Kon)Fusion plötzlich die 3 alten GF (darunter PM) zurücktraten und ein neuer installiert wurde..

Nach wie vor scheint Frau Dr. und das neue Präsidium übrigens noch immer nicht alle Zahlen vom VDSF (geschweige denn wohl auch GmbH?) vorliegen zu haben, wie man hört...

Und die Bilanz des DAV zum eintragen des neuen Verbandes liegt meines Wissens auch keinem einzigen LV vor...

Eigentlich genug Arbeit für Frau Dr. und ihr Präsidium, alleine das aufzuarbeiten und zu beantworten - sonst kanns ja wohl nicht mehr viel zu tun geben, wenn sich das neue Präsidium das erste Mal EINEN MONAT nach Rechtskrafteintritt trifft, "um das weitere Vorgehen zu besprechen"...


----------



## pro-release (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Beim VDSF oder der VDSF GmbH ?



In dieser Form gibts weder ein Dienstwagen für Beschäftigte, Funktionäre, noch für Geschäftsführer, Präsidenten usw. Weder beim VDSF noch bei der GmbH...


----------



## Knispel (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Sache mit der CIPS doch wohl eher aus Eigeninteresse.
> 
> 
> 
> An der Situation "Wettkampfangeln" in Deutschland wird sich nichts ändern.


Sharpo,
nach Aussage eines DAFV-Präsidiumsmitglied, welcher in einem dem Wettfischen sehr nahestehenden Forum als Admin (?) tätig ist, ist alles in Ordnung. Alle Anträge sind gestellt, Gelder o.k. , alles bleibt wie es ist und hier wird nur Panikmache und Volksverdummung betrieben . Also alles "Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen" - genaueres will er aber nur telefonisch besprechen und nicht öffentlich im Forum beantworten ....


----------



## angler1996 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



pro-release schrieb:


> In dieser Form gibts weder ein Dienstwagen für Beschäftigte, Funktionäre, noch für Geschäftsführer, Präsidenten usw. Weder beim VDSF noch bei der GmbH...


 
welcher Form denn dann- als KfZ Kostenabrechnung? 
Wo ist da der gravierende Unterschied?
Ob da einer ein Auto bekommt ist doch nun wirklich nur insofern interessant, das ja bezahlbar ist/ bleibt.
Und für nen angestellten Geschäftsführer seh ich das durchaus als notwendig an.

Das was hier kommen muss sind endlich Ergebnisse zum wie weiter und das so, dass es jeder Interessierte lesen und nachvollziehen kann.
Gruß A.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



Knispel schrieb:


> Sharpo,
> nach Aussage eines DAFV-Präsidiumsmitglied, welcher in einem dem Wettfischen sehr nahestehenden Forum als Admin (?) tätig ist, ist alles in Ordnung. Alle Anträge sind gestellt, Gelder o.k. , alles bleibt wie es ist und hier wird nur Panikmache und Volksverdummung betrieben . Also alles "Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen" - genaueres will er aber nur telefonisch besprechen und nicht öffentlich im Forum beantworten ....



Ich hab es gelesen. Da geht es aber ums Hegefischen.    :g

"Hegefischen" hat er ja auch ausdrücklich mal erwähnt.

Das Problem welches er hat, habe ich aber auch nicht verstanden oder evtl. doch....wenn ich so auf das Telefon schaue.  

Meine Meinung dazu? 
Verschleiern, täuschen, tricksen etc..

Evtl. tu ich ihm auch unrecht. Jedoch lässt sein gezicke in meinen Augen tief blicken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



> "Hegefischen" hat er ja auch ausdrücklich mal erwähnt.


CIPS braucht man ausschliesslich für internationales Wett/Wertungsangeln, nicht für Hegefischen in BRD..

Ich bin kein Wettfischer, glaube aber irgendwo in CIPS-Statuten mal gelesen zu haben, dass da das zurücksetzen und/oder umsetzen der Fische sogar Pflicht ist bei deren Veranstaltungen..

Ich finde es gut, wenn das vom (VDSF)DAFV unterstützt wird!!!!....

Ein erster Schritt, um Ausgrenzungen zu vermeiden und etwas für alle Angler zu tun....

Mal sehen wie Pieper, Klamet und die anderen alten Antiwertungsangeln-VDSF-Konsorten das dann ihren alten VDSF-LV und Kumpanen erklären.....


----------



## Knispel (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Zurücksetzen ist o.K. , umsetzen ? So kann man wunderbar Krankheiten und Parasiten verbreiten. Ich kenne kein Gewässer, welches ein einsetzen der beim "Hegefischen" "gängigen" Fischarten bräuchte - auch nach dem immer geschriebene Kormoraneinfall - die nächste Laichzeit kommt bestimmt. Aber es gibt ja Gründe genug, z.B. das nächste Hegefischen muss ja wieder durchgeführt werden und jetzt sind in diesem Gewässer zuviele Weißfische, die eine "Bestandsregulierung" nötig machen.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> CIPS braucht man ausschliesslich für internationales Wett/Wertungsangeln, nicht für Hegefischen in BRD..
> 
> Ich bin kein Wettfischer, glaube aber irgendwo in CIPS-Statuten mal gelesen zu haben, dass da das zurücksetzen und/oder umsetzen der Fische sogar Pflicht ist bei deren Veranstaltungen..
> 
> ...



Ich weiss, die Sichtungsfischen dafür finden aber oft in D statt.
Das Durchsetzen dieser Sportart im DAFV gegenüber Pieper und Klamet etc.   #6

Versteh nur net datt rumgezicke im anderen Forum von ihm.
Aber gehört hier nicht hin.


----------



## gründler (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Wettfischer, glaube aber irgendwo in CIPS-Statuten mal gelesen zu haben, dass da das zurücksetzen und/oder umsetzen der Fische sogar Pflicht ist bei deren Veranstaltungen..
> 
> .


 

Der fisch darf nicht getötet werden...oder so ähnlich,kann sein das dieses aber in Ausnahmefällen erlaubt ist (also blutet,halb tot..usw.).
Ansonsten Hältern/Wiegen und dann zurück ins Gewässer oder umsetzen in DE.


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



> Das Durchsetzen dieser Sportart im DAFV gegenüber Pieper und Klamet etc.   #6


Deswegen lob ich das ja ausdrücklich - weils immer heisst, ich würd nur meckern..!!!


Und im Salzwasser gibt's eh kein Hegefischen, da ist es eh klares Wertungsangeln..

Bin da wie gesagt mal gespannt, ob dafür dann zukünftig der DMV als alter Spartenverband des DAV oder das Referat Meeresangeln aus der Struktur des (VDSF)DAFV zuständig sein soll....


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



gründler schrieb:


> Der fisch darf nicht getötet werden.
> 
> 
> #h



Ja, sowas hatte ich im Kopp noch....

Finde ich klasse wie gesagt, dass der (VDSF)DAFV das jetzt unterstützt...

*Man muss auch loben können!!!*, wenn wider Erwarten mal was im Sinne der Angler läuft bei den Verbänden!!!!


----------



## Knispel (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Gründen die dann eigentlich auch einen neuen Karpfenanglerverband - der alte ist doch jetzt auch (?) dem DAFV angeschlossen. Der Handicape - Anglerverband ist ja aufgenommen und eingegliedert worden, ein Präsid. Mitglied fürs Karpfenangeln haben die aber noch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



> Handicape - Angler sind ja aufgenommen und eingegliedert worden


Auch da gibt's den ehemaligen Verband des DAV und trotzdem das (VDSF)DAFV-Referat Angeln für Behinderte ..

Ebenso wie es bei dem Ex-DAV-Karpfenanglerclub das (VDSF)DAFV-Referat Süßwasserangeln gibt.

Und zum DMV eben das Referat Meeresangeln...

Da man zum (VDSF)DAFV übergetreten ist und dessen Struktur auch als DAV-Spartenverband einstimmig mitgewählt hat, gehe ich davon aus, dass die tatsächliche Arbeit dann auch in den (VDSF)DAFV-Referaten gemacht wird (wobei das auch eine bisher unbeantwortete Frage ist)......

Und die ehemaligen DAV-Spartenverbände machen dann weiter mit ihrer wertvollen Arbeit, als wie, was, mit welcher Verantwortung, mit welchem Einfluss?...............................

Zumindest geht ja das Referat Süßwasserangeln mit der CIPS-Geschichte den richtigen Weg und hat da scheinbar schon die Alt-VDSFler rumgekriegt.
*KLASSE!
LOBENSWERT!!!*


----------



## Knispel (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Ach Thomas du hast schon Recht ( wo anders allerdings nicht, du Volksverhetzer .. ) , wenn man sich die ganze Geschichte einmal Revue passieren lässt : Ich kann wirklich nur sagen - Alles Marode, vergammelt und undurchdacht wo soll das bloß hinführen ? Frau Dr. bringt das doch auch nicht ...


----------



## pro-release (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch da gibt's den ehemaligen Verband des DAV und trotzdem das (VDSF)DAFV-Referat Angeln für Behinderte ..
> 
> Ebenso wie es bei dem Ex-DAV-Karpfenanglerclub das (VDSF)DAFV-Referat Süßwasserangeln gibt.
> 
> ...



Siehste, und einer von den Dreien ist doch ein alter VDSF-Mann...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Wer sagt denn, dass die Spezialverbände des ehem. DAV nun unbedingt durch die Referate ersetzt werden müssen? Wo steht das?

Wie das bei den Meeresanglern und den Handicap-Anglern ist, weis ich nicht - der VDKAC ist und bleibt unmittelbares Mitglied im Verband (zumindest mein aktueller Kenntnisstand) und steht damit weder irgendeinem Referat im Wege, noch nimmt er besondere Aufgaben ein (was er im DAV ja auch nicht getan hat).

Wenn im Referat Fragen zur Karpfenangelei aufkommen, steht einer Frage an Sven mit Sicherheit nichts im Wege.

Diese Art und Weise der Zusammenarbeit hat sogar im alten VDSF funktioniert: gerüchteweise sind die Mannen vom VDKAC nicht ganz unbeteiligt bei der Neuformulierung der meckpommerschen Gewässerordnung gewesen - einer Gewässerordnung vom VDSF wohlgemerkt. Und DAS trotzdem der Aufnahmeantrag beim DAV bereits auf dem Tisch lag.

Man kann auch Probleme heraufbeschwören, wo es gar keine gibt ... !


----------



## Knispel (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Man kann auch Probleme heraufbeschwören, wo es gar keine gibt ... !


 
Ach @wolkenkrieger,
die "Baustelle DAFV ist doch erst in den Anfängen vermessen worden, warte einmal ab, bis die Einzäunung steht und die "Bauarbeiten" beginnen, ich glaube da werden "unvermutet viele" Altlasten ans Tageslicht kommen, die beseitigt werden müssen ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Ich habe schlicht danach gefragt, wie sich der Bundesverband da organisiert und nicht von Problemen geredet.. 

Einfaches Beispiel, nachdem das mit der CIPS und Wertungs/Wettangeln ja zu klappen scheint (*großes Lob nochmal*!!!):
Werden diese Wettkämpfe im Salzwasser z. B zukünftig im (VDSF)DAFV wie vorher im DAV vom DMV organisiert und durchgeführt ?

Oder vom Referat Meeresangeln des (VDSF)DAFV, das laut VDSF-Struktur zuständig wäre, wo es das ja die letzten Jahre aber nicht gab?

Das hat nix mit Problem zu tun, sondern mit Organisation und darf man doch fragen, oder?.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ach @wolkenkrieger,
> die "Baustelle DAFV ist doch erst in den Anfängen vermessen worden, warte einmal ab, bis die Einzäunung steht und die "Bauarbeiten" beginnen, ich glaube da werden "unvermutet viele" Altlasten ans Tageslicht kommen, die beseitigt werden müssen ....



Um mal bei deiner Termonologie zu bleiben: die ehemaligen Spezialverbände des DAV sind maximal die Würstchenbude neben der eigentlichen Baustelle. Bei denen kann man dann streiten, ob Pommes rot-weiss oder doch lieber Broiler.

Es gibt, und das hat Thomas nicht ganz falsch erkannt, derzeit ganz andere Sorgen und Nöte, um die man sich kümmern sollte.

Ich finde das derzeitige Thema CIPS, Wertungsangeln usw. nicht ganz unspannend. Nicht, weil ich ein Betroffener bin, sondern weil es Signalwirkung für eine grundsätzliche Neuorientierung der Altverbände bzw. ein Beibehalten alter liberaler Grundsätze sein könnte (könnte wohlgmerkt).

Insbesondere dieses Thema, an dem sich die Geister ja mitunter massiv reiben, kann zu dem führen, was wir eigentlich alle wollen: der BV gibt möglichst freizügig eine Richtung vor, die dann der LV entweder aufgreifen oder aber für sich ablehnen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



> der BV gibt möglichst freizügig eine Richtung vor, die dann der LV entweder aufgreifen oder aber für sich ablehnen kann.


Ein BV, der anglerfeindliche Landesverbände (Abknüppelgebot, Nachtangelverbot, Schleppangelverbot, Gemeinschaftsfischen umdefinieren, etc..) zur Räson bringt wär mir lieber als einer, der die das weitermachen lässt.

Und so wies aussieht nach auch öffentlichen Aussagen des zuständigen Referenten Quinger (CIPS, Wertungsangeln ohne töten, selbst Pieper und Klamet stimmen zu, etc.) geht der (VDSF)DAFV ja diesen Weg - hoffentlich macht er da weiter...
*KLASSE UND LOBENSWERT!!!*


----------



## m-spec (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und so wies aussieht nach auch öffentlichen Aussagen des zuständigen Referenten Quinger (CIPS, Wertungsangeln ohne töten, selbst Pieper und Klamet stimmen zu, etc.) geht der (VDSF)DAFV ja diesen Weg - hoffentlich macht er da weiter...
> *KLASSE UND LOBENSWERT!!!*



Die Aussage von Steffen nach der Frage zu den Veranstaltungen in D wurden beantwortet mit der Aussage: Wir führen sie nach gültiger Rechtssprechung der jeweils ausrichtenden Bundesländer aus. :vik: Und da diese Fallstricke schon lange vorhanden sind und bisher noch nicht geklagt wurde (wir hatten ja immerhin schon eine WM in Deutschland in den letzten Jahren) scheint er seinen Job da sehr gut zu machen. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Dass er das im DAV prima gemacht hat, hat ja niemand bestritten.

Dass er es jetzt wohl geschafft hat,  das gegen die jahrzehntelange VDSF-Ideologie jetzt im (VDSF)DAFV durchzusetzen und bisherige Gegner solcher Wertungsangeln wie Pieper und Klamet etc. so kurzfristig umzustimmen und auf seine Seite zu ziehen, das ist die wirkliche Leistung und muss man loben!!!


----------



## Knispel (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Um mal bei deiner Termonologie zu bleiben: die ehemaligen Spezialverbände des DAV sind maximal die Würstchenbude neben der eigentlichen Baustelle. Bei denen kann man dann streiten, ob Pommes rot-weiss oder doch lieber Broiler.


 
Als "Wüstchenbude" sehe ich den Handikap - Angler - Verband allerdings nicht an, oder warum wurde ausgerechnet für diesen Verband ein eigenes Ressort im Vorstand gebildet ? Das der alte VDSF das nie hatte, hat mich sowieso immer gewundert. Auch innerhalb der LV war ich dort zu meiner Zeit als Vereinsvorsitzender immer auf taube Ohren gestoßen als ich die Einrichtungen für gehandicapte Angler in den Niederlanden gesehen hatte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



> oder warum wurde ausgerechnet für diesen Verband ein eigenes Ressort im Vorstand gebildet ?


Ist so falsch:
Der Handicapverband ist nur ein Landes/Spezialverband wie alle anderen.

Die eigentliche Arbeit für  diesen Bereich wird wohl vom Referat für behinderte Angler gemacht werden und nicht vom Handicapverband ..

So wie das wohl auch beim DMV/Referat Meeresangeln laufen wird..


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Arbeit für  diesen Bereich wird wohl vom Referat für behinderte Angler gemacht werden und nicht vom Handicapverband



Richtig. Was nüchtern betrachtet auch erstmal absolut richtig ist (Finanzierung bzw. deren Abrechnung als Referatsaufwendung, etc.). Es spricht ja nichts dagegen, dass der Handycapverband (wie auch alle anderen Spezialverbände) dann dem Referat tatkräftig zur Seite steht und andersherum eben auch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Ich hatte ja mal beim VDSF und DAV angefragt welche fachliche Qualifikation Herr Emonts denn für die Aufgabe des Referenten "Angeln für Menschen mit Behinderung" vorweisen kann- trotz 2 facher Anmahnung habe ich darauf keine Antwort erhalten. Finde ich nicht ganz unwichtig- wie die Qualifikation aller anderen Referenten natürlich auch (die "Qualifikation" der Frau Dr. haben wir ja ausführlich behandelt ).

Ist somit auch noch eine offene Frage...


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



> Es spricht ja nichts dagegen, dass der Handycapverband (wie auch alle anderen Spezialverbände) dann dem Referat tatkräftig zur Seite steht und andersherum eben auch.



Dein Optimismus gefällt mir #6

Ich kenne das grundsätzlich eher so, dass das solange gut geht, bis es das erste Kompetenzgerangel gibt und einer mal auf den Tisch haut und zeigt wer die Hosen anhat.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich kenne das grundsätzlich eher so, dass das solange gut geht, bis es das erste Kompetenzgerangel gibt und einer mal auf den Tisch haut und zeigt wer die Hosen anhat.



Das wäre aber dann kein ausgesprochen angelerisches Phänomen.

Es bleibt einfach abzuwarten, ob oder ob nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Insbesondere dieses Thema, an dem sich die Geister ja mitunter massiv reiben, kann zu dem führen, *was wir eigentlich alle wollen*: der BV gibt möglichst freizügig eine Richtung vor, die dann der LV entweder aufgreifen oder aber für sich ablehnen kann.




Wer will das ??

Die LV ?. Dann aber stellt sich erneut die Frage, wofür man einen BV finanzieren soll?

Ich kann mich irren, meine aber es ging darum, eine Einheit der Angler zu schaffen. 
Was für eine Einheit, in der jeder ganz nach Belieben machen kann, was er will?

Selbstverständlich sollten unter einem gut organisierten und aufgestellten BV alle LV  den gemeinschaftlichen Regeln und Ausrichtungen folgen, die wiederum dazu dienen sollten, die Angelfischerei in ganzer Vielfalt und mit möglichst wenig gesetzlichen Regeln und Einschränkungen für die Zukunft zu sichern. 

Für alles andere braucht man keinen BV- Kropf.

Das ist der Sinn einer Einheit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



> Selbstverständlich sollten unter einem gut organisierten und aufgestellten BV alle LV den gemeinschaftlichen Regeln und Ausrichtungen folgen, die wiederum dazu dienen sollten, die Angelfischerei in ganzer Vielfalt und mit möglichst wenig gesetzlichen Regeln und Einschränkungen für die Zukunft zu sichern.


Auch eine der offenen, nicht ausdiskutierten Fragen, ob das die LV so wollen..

Aber mit Aufnahme in der CIPS (internationale Wettangeln nur mit zurücksetzen) und dem Zustimmung (laut Referent Quinger) sogar von vorher härtesten Wertungsangelgegnern im Präsidium wie Klamet und und Pieper etc., scheint man nun aber angefangen zu haben, diese Weg wirklich zu gehen.
LOBENSWERT!


----------



## pro-release (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

xxxx gelöscht...


----------



## Blauzahn (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Wo ist denn dein Beitrag hin?



pro-release schrieb:


> xxxx gelöscht...



Gestern noch las ich hier deine Anmerkung zu Justitiarin Kiera und externen Rechstberatern, damit verbunden erhöhte Kosten...
War das so nicht richtig, oder gefiel jemandem deine Anmerkung nicht?

René


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Hatter selber gelöscht.......


----------



## Blauzahn (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hatter selber gelöscht.......



Steht ja auch da... #h

Die Frage bezog sich mehr auf die Intension des Löschens.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Wayne juckts - davon kommt vom neuen Verband und dessen kommunikationsunwilligen/unfähigen Präsidium und Geschäftsstellen auch nix Konkretes auf den Tisch....

Da scheint ja eh jeder gerade ohne Absprache zu machen, was er will..
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266741&page=3


----------



## Blauzahn (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da scheint ja eh jeder gerade ohne Absprache zu machen, was er will..
> Siehe:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266741&page=3



Ohne Absprache mit dir, oder wie soll ich diesen Einwurf verstehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Zwischen DAFV und den LV..

Kann ja nichts abgesprochen sein, wenn die vom BV bis jetzt noch nicht mal die LV informiert haben über das, was sie am Wochenende ausgekaspert haben..

Und sollte es da Einzelabsprachen gegeben haben, werden sich da die restlichen LV sicher freuen, nicht mit einbezogen worden zu sein und dass das alles ohne jeden Beschluss von Verbandsausschuss und/oder HV geschieht.

Dass das Präsidium kommunikationsunwillig/unfähig ist, merken ja inzwischen selbst LV, die diese (Kon)Fusion mit unterstützt hatten und sind darüber nicht gerade erfreut, dass nicht mal die treuesten Abnicker da mit einbezogen wurden bisher und wie viel Zeit das alles braucht beim neuen Präsidium...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Eine weitere offene Frage:
Frau Dr. ist jetzt fast ne Woche in Sachen Politik im Ausland - wer der Vizes vertritt sie denn nun?

Auch das dürfte die LV ja interessieren, an wen sie sich da im Bedarfsfall wenden können........

Arbeitete Frau Dr. überhaupt was für den Verband oder machen das angesichts dessen, wie sie noch politisch eingespannt ist, nur die Vizes?

Wurde wenigstens Aufgabenbereiche der zwei Geschäftsstellen und der 3 (Ex?)-Geschäftsführer nun verteilt und geregelt, auch wer da für was wie viel Geld ausgeben darf??

Wenn ja, warum wurden bis heute die LV nicht darüber informiert?

So ohne Finanz- und Geschäftsordnung für den DAFV (ist ja nur die alte des VDSF wohl gültig, wenn überhaupt) - oder gibt's die inzwischen?

Erfahren haben die LV  dann jedenfalls nix davon...



Und auch:
Warum lassen sich die LV diese Nichtkommunikation des Bundesverbandes mit ihnen so gefallen??


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Immer noch keine Rückmeldung an alle LV des neuen Präsidiums bezüglich der* Sitzung LETZTEN SAMSTAG *und des dort Besprochenen, Beschlossenen und Vertuschten/Verschwiegenen!!

Und Frau Dr. macht jetzt erst mal ne Woche Urlaub - äääh, sorry: Politik - im Baltikum......

Peinlich??

*PEINLICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Frau Dr. war nach neusten Infos noch nicht einmal in der Geschäftsstelle in Offenbach - über 6 Wochen nach Eintragung hat die Dame sich noch nicht mal vorgestellt..

Sie soll den Mitarbeitern ein Gespräch zu gegebener Zeit (da hat sie wohl genug davon, ist ja jetzt ne Woche im Baltikum) angekündigt haben ..

Sie arbeitet momentan scheinbar nur mit der ehemaligen DAV-Geschäftsstelle in Berlin und mit DAV-Leuten, VDSFler nur soweit sie im Präsidium/Referent sind, so wie es momentan aussieht.

Es wird immer peinlicher...........


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Frau Dr. war nach neusten Infos noch nicht einmal in der Geschäftsstelle in Offenbach - über 6 Wochen nach Eintragung hat die Dame sich noch nicht mal vorgestellt..
> 
> Sie soll den Mitarbeitern ein Gespräch zu gegebener Zeit (da hat sie wohl genug davon, ist ja jetzt ne Woche im Baltikum) angekündigt haben ..
> 
> ...


 
Einfach mal anschauen, wo sie sich überall laut eigener Darstellung engagiert:
http://www.happach-kasan.de/wahlkreis/mein-engagement/

Der Anglerverband fehlt in dieser Auflistung übrigens |kopfkrat

Ich kann nicht so recht nachvollziehen, wie eine Bundestagsabgeordnete mit Wahlkreisverantwortung, die noch dazu Sprechern einer Partei ist, im Wahljahr hinreichend Zeit für die Übernahme eines Vorstandpostens in einem Bundesverband haben kann. Diese Tatsache inklusive ihrer anderen Engagements waren den Verantwortlichen bereits bekannt, als sie Frau H-K zur Vorsitzenden machten.

Um zu erahnen, wie ggf. die Prioritätenwahl zwischen FDP und Anglerverband ausgehen wird, muss man kein Hellseher sein ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Ich sag doch:
PEINLICH!!!!

Und auch gerade für die, welche diese (Kon)Fusion und dieses Präsidium und diese Präsidentin entweder aus Nichtwissen oder wider besseren Wissens gewählt haben..........

Tragbar sind solche Delegierte so oder so nicht..............


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Frau Dr. war nach neusten Infos noch nicht einmal in der Geschäftsstelle in Offenbach - über 6 Wochen nach Eintragung hat die Dame sich noch nicht mal vorgestellt..
> 
> Sie soll den Mitarbeitern ein Gespräch zu gegebener Zeit (da hat sie wohl genug davon, ist ja jetzt ne Woche im Baltikum) angekündigt haben ..
> 
> ...



Das gehört sich aber nicht.
Das ist doch das erste wasman macht....sich seinen "Kollegen"in der Geschäftsstellevorstellen.

Peinlich......kein Benehmen

Traurig


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Dass sich das nicht gehört ist das eine - dass man bei so unterschiedlichen LV nicht ansatzweise dran denken kann, ne "Einheit" hinzukriegen, wenn man mit fast niemand spricht und wenn überhaupt, nur in kleinsten Zirkeln, das sollte jedem klar sein........

Ohne mitnehmen wird das nicht gehen......

Wir werden sehen, vielleicht meldet sich Frau Dr. ja, wenn sie aus dem Baltikum zurück ist - und nicht gleich Wahlkampf machen muss und wieder keine Zeit für die organisierten Angelfischer hat......

Spätestens Mitte September MUSS ja das Delegiertenmaterial für die HV raus - da wirds dann interessant werden..


----------



## Knispel (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Die brauchten nur eine neue Galeonsfigur, am Ruder steht die alte Manschaft und steuert den alten Kurs , da wird sich nie etwas ändern ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Interessieren würde mich da , welche Geschäftstelle auf welcher Grundlage welche Kohle für was ausgibt, wenn da scheinbar noch nicht mal Offenbach besucht wurde.

Da kanns dann ja keine Absprachen geben, von einer Geschäfts- oder Finanzordnung weiss auch niemand was, meines Wissens hatte der DAV nicht mal nen eigenen Finanzplan für 2013 beschlossen, so dass nur der alte des VDSF gelten könnte, von einer Geschäftsordnung weiss auch niemand was etc. - und Frau Dr. tummelt sich im Baltikum..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



Knispel schrieb:


> Die brauchten nur eine neue Galeonsfigur, am Ruder steht die alte Manschaft und steuert den alten Kurs , da wird sich nie etwas ändern ....


 
Es würde mich nicht mal wundern, wenn das der mit der Galeonsfigur so abgestimmte Plan war/ist. Wer lässt sich sonst als voll ausgeplante Bundestagsabgeordnete mit diversen Zusatzverpflichtungen auf das Abenteuer ein, zusätzlich einen Bundesverband auszusteuern?

Vor diesem Hintergrund wäre es sogar selbsterklärend, warum es für die Entscheider unerheblich war, dass die neue Vorsitzende vom Angeln keinen Plan hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*



> Es würde mich nicht mal wundern, wenn das der mit der Galeonsfigur so abgestimmte Plan war/ist


Nach vielen Telefonaten, Mails etc. in den letzten Tagen glaube ich nicht an einen wie auch immer gearteten "Plan" - Eher an Planlosigkeit und Dilettantismus.

Die LV und deren Präsidien sind ja auch in der Verantwortung, nachdem sie die (Kon)Fusion und dieses Desasterpräsidium gewählt haben - aber, je nach Gemütslage, außer ärgern oder sich wundern kommt da nix von den LV.
Da wird nicht nachgefragt, nicht nachgehakt, nur Unverständnis geäußert..

Wobei ja immer mehr offene Fragen auftauchen, weiter jede Antwort fehlt  und scheinbar auch organisatorisch nichts Zielführendes von Frau Dr. in Angriff genommen wurde.

Kann ja nichts abgesprochen sein, wenn die vom BV bis jetzt noch nicht mal die LV informiert haben über das, was sie am Wochenende vom 29.06. ausgekaspert haben..

Und sollte es da Einzelabsprachen gegeben haben, werden sich da die restlichen LV sicher freuen, nicht mit einbezogen worden zu sein und dass das alles ohne jeden Beschluss von Verbandsausschuss und/oder HV geschieht.

Dass das Präsidium kommunikationsunwillig/unfähig ist, merken ja inzwischen selbst LV, die diese (Kon)Fusion mit unterstützt hatten und sind darüber nicht gerade erfreut, dass nicht mal die treuesten Abnicker da mit einbezogen wurden bisher und wie viel Zeit das alles braucht beim neuen Präsidium... 

Eine weitere offene Frage:
Frau Dr. ist jetzt fast ne Woche in Sachen Politik im Ausland - wer der Vizes vertritt sie denn nun?

Auch das dürfte die LV ja interessieren, an wen sie sich da im Bedarfsfall wenden können........

Arbeitete Frau Dr. überhaupt was für den Verband oder machen das angesichts dessen, wie sie noch politisch eingespannt ist, nur die Vizes?

Wurde wenigstens Aufgabenbereiche der zwei Geschäftsstellen und der 3 (Ex?)-Geschäftsführer nun verteilt und geregelt, auch wer da für was wie viel Geld ausgeben darf??

Wenn ja, warum wurden bis heute die LV nicht darüber informiert?

So ohne Finanz- und Geschäftsordnung für den DAFV (ist ja nur die alte des VDSF wohl gültig, wenn überhaupt) - oder gibt's die inzwischen?

Erfahren haben die LV dann jedenfalls nix davon...


Und auch:
Warum lassen sich die LV diese Nichtkommunikation des Bundesverbandes mit ihnen so gefallen?? 

Frau Dr. war nach neusten Infos noch nicht einmal in der Geschäftsstelle in Offenbach - über 6 Wochen nach Eintragung hat die Dame sich noch nicht mal vorgestellt..

Sie soll den Mitarbeitern ein Gespräch zu gegebener Zeit (da hat sie wohl genug davon, ist ja jetzt ne Woche im Baltikum) angekündigt haben ..

Sie arbeitet momentan scheinbar nur mit der ehemaligen DAV-Geschäftsstelle in Berlin und mit DAV-Leuten, VDSFler nur soweit sie im Präsidium/Referent sind, so wie es momentan aussieht.

Es wird immer peinlicher........... 

*PEINLICH!!!!*

Und auch gerade für die, welche diese (Kon)Fusion und dieses Präsidium und diese Präsidentin entweder aus Nichtwissen oder wider besseren Wissens gewählt haben..........

Tragbar sind solche Delegierte so oder so nicht.............. 

Dass man bei so unterschiedlichen LV nicht ansatzweise dran denken kann, ne "Einheit" hinzukriegen, wenn man mit fast niemand spricht und wenn überhaupt, nur in kleinsten Zirkeln, das sollte jedem klar sein........

Ohne mitnehmen wird das nicht gehen......

Wir werden sehen, vielleicht meldet sich Frau Dr. ja, wenn sie aus dem Baltikum zurück ist - und nicht gleich Wahlkampf machen muss und wieder keine Zeit für die organisierten Angelfischer hat......

*Spätestens Mitte September MUSS *ja das Delegiertenmaterial für die HV raus - da wirds dann interessant werden..


----------



## Knispel (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Zumindest ein LV muss doch alles wissen : Weser - Ems ! Ist doch sein Präsident Herr Pieper auch Vize im DAFV und sein Biologe - Dr. Salva Gewässerreferent im DAFV, schweigen die beiden sogar gegenüber ihren eigenen, von ihnen geleiteten LV - es könnte ja etwas nach außen dringen ? Auch von den Herren des DAFV-Präsidiums mit eigenen Foren und Seiten ( warum müssen sie eigene Seiten aufmachen und informieren nicht über die neue Verbandsseite ? ) werden diesbzüglich keine Infos gegeben. Nur das die Durchführung und Finanzierung der Hege / Wettfischen im In - und Ausland scheinbar gewährleistet sind, was ich allerdings wieder sehr löblich und als großen Erfolg und Erneuerung empfinde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

Wenn nur einzelne LV-Präsidien statt aller vollständig informiert wären (was nach meinen Infos auch bei Weser-Ems nicht der Fall ist) wärs ja noch schlimmer.

Das würde die jetzt schon sichtbare Spaltung durch  Nichtinformation, Nichtkommunikation, Nichtdiskussion und Nichtmitnahme der LV durch das neue Präsidium, von Geschäftsstellen bei denen niemand weiss wer was, warum und auf welcher Grundlage arbeitet und die wohl meist abwesende Präsidentin (gerade im Baltikum) nur noch schneller vorwärts treiben.

Der Fehler der (Kon)Fusionsverhandlungen (Nichtkommunikation etc.) würde dann jetzt von Frau Dr. und ihrem neuen Präsidium sowie den Geschäftsstellen nahtlos bei "Arbeits"anfang des erweiterten (VDSF)DAFV fortgeführt werden.

Und die LV werden immer noch nicht tätig um dieses Desaster endlich zu beenden und diese Präsidentin und dieses Präsidium abzuwählen  (nach diversen Auftritten in Politik, Fischereitag, Feier Leibnitz-Institut etc. kann der Ruf von Frau Dr. und dem neuen Verband kaum noch schlechter werden, das ist wohl das "Gute"....)


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Offene Fragen*

PS:
*Und es wird immer peinlicher!*

Neueste Meldung auf der Seite des ehemaligen DAV.

Irgendwer scheint also doch irgendwas zu arbeiten (auf welcher Grundlage, mit welchen Absprachen und Kompetenzen auch immer) (www.Anglerverband.com):


> Vielen Dank für Ihren Besuch!
> Nach der Verschmelzung des Deutschen Anglerverbandes mit dem Verband Deutscher Sportfischer zum Deutschen Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) finden Sie künftig Verbandsinformationen auf der sich noch im Aufbau befindlichen Internetseite www.dafv.de


 
Die waren aber noch nicht mal in der Lage, das Impressum der Seite  www.Anglerverband.com bis jetzt zu ändern, da steht immer noch der nicht mehr existierende DAV drin..
[edit: Jetzt steht auch drin, dass der DAFV Rechtsnachfolger ist, muss man runterscrollen]

Und auf der "im Aufbau befindlichen Internetseite des DAFV" ist die einzige Info die Pressemeldung zur Rechtskraft des Verbandes von Anfang Juni...

Was haben die seither gemacht?

Nichts?

Oder wollen sie das nur nicht öffentlich machen??

Und das, obwohl seit März!!!! die (Kon)Fusion klar ist...

*Schämen sollen die sich........*

Noch mehr schämen muss man sich für die alte VDSF-Seite (www.vdsf.de), da war die letzte Meldung von Mitte Februar, selbstverständlich auch da kein geändertes Impressum.

Wofür werden die Leute in den Geschäftsstellen eigentlich bezahlt, wenn sie nicht mal das auf die Reihe kriegen?

Oder dürfen die nicht, weil Frau Dr. und ihr Präsidium das nicht wollen??

Immer nur weitere Fragen über Fragen über Fragen und keinerlei Antwort, Schweigen im Walde, wandern im Baltikum und Dilettantismus en gros.....

Und die LV lassen sich das alles gefallen............

*PEINLICH!!!!!  *


----------

